# are these corks worth using?



## peaches9324 (Jun 26, 2014)

I got some VS1 corks included in my cab kit I got from ebay and was wondering if I used them for cellaring, how long are they good for? Or should I just purchase more in exchange for the cheaper kit like I normally do?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Kay, if you are talking about the "VS1 Premium," they are all I use. I mean the #9, 1 3/4" long which I buy on Amazon for about $80 per 1000. They work fine for me although I should say that nothing in my cellar is more than 3 years old. Make sure they are #9's, which are approximately 7/8" in diameter.


----------



## JerryF (Jun 27, 2014)

I usually purchase better quality than any of the corks that come in the cheaper kits. I recently found some corks from a winery supplier out of the NAPA valley, all ink stamped for the Blackhawk winery in Indiana (??). Very high quality appearance, picked up 350 corks for $15.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 27, 2014)

I use what comes with a cheep kit. After all how long are you going to age a cheep kit?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rocky they look just like that except they don't have premium marked on it. Gawdog I tweaked this kit and it turned out pretty good was wanting to keep it around a while if I can go without gifting and drinking it all Jerry was thinking about using the Nomacorc Synthetic corks thanks for the replies


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 28, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I mean the #9, 1 3/4" long which I buy on Amazon for about $80 per 1000.



Rocky, Amazon has your corks on sale for 61.93 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tonyt (Jun 28, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> Gawdog I tweaked this kit and it turned out pretty good was wanting to keep it around a while if I can go without gifting and drinking it all



When you figure this one out let me know!!!!!!!


----------

